# backtension



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

just wondering what every1s favorite back tension WITH A SAFTY is. mines a carter solution 2.5 in 4 finger. also put how much relese is. mine was $70.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I used to have a solution 2.5 but we were having to many problems with it misfiring so we got rid of them.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

whats back tension?


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

a backtension release has no trigger on it, you use the muscles in your back (mostly your shoulder blades) to pull through the shot, when the shot goes off it will be a suprise since you do not have control of exactly when it will go off (because it has no trigger), I'm not sure exactly how the release itself works but maybe someone else can explain it better.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

sounds like a pretty weird device


----------



## Ryan216 (Jul 21, 2005)

I tried a TRU BALL BT GOLD this last weekend, no safety what so ever. I loved it, should have mine this week


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Matt6288 said:


> sounds like a pretty weird device


it is a bit... It sounds a lot worse than it is though... you do kinda "know" when it is going off... you just do not know exactly... you have to practice it a lot for it to work properly and when you do you will know the "feeling" of when it is about to go... the one i use is the Tru ball tru tension... no safety or clicker... i do not like the ones with the safties and all of that because as long as you are carefull you do not need it... and then that just leaves the release's saftey as one more thing in your shot sequence to go wrong... the muscles you primarly use are the Rhomboid muscles in your back there are a few other muscle groups used but that is the primary one... bt at first is a bit overwhelming but once you get it perfected it can really help you target shooting...


----------



## DownStraitUp (May 28, 2005)

Eh, safteys are overrated. haha. Well, good for hunting I'm sure. I'm so used to shooting without one, and I don't hunt anymore so I don't worry too much about it. But I shoot a 3 finger Stanislawski (from before they merged with Copper John) and I love it. If I had to shoot a saftey, I would probably shoot a HHA, a newer Stan, or a TruBall Sweet Spot II.


----------



## mattmamo (Mar 26, 2004)

wow i havent been on AT in bout a year... any way tru ball sweet spot 4 finger best most reliable release out there, i have 2 i wouldnt shoot any other release even if it was given to me, my brothers a carter guy :thumbs_do i use to shoot a carter thumb trigger there ok but i wouldnt ever trust a carter backtension ive seen too many guys loose a shoot cuz of them


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

> the one i use is the Tru ball tru tension... no safety or clicker...


Thats what I use also. I use the ultra-4 version, except I flip the half moon around so I have the clicker.


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

I use a Longhorn III but I also set up my Carter Chocolate for tension by putting in the diffrent springs


----------



## archerchick08 (Oct 27, 2005)

I used to use a carter big kid. using a thumb trigger release is kinda hard unless you get the bt down pat otherwise u just start punching. right now i use a stanny 4 finger nicest thing i've shot in a long time  

"shoot for the moon 'cuz if you end up missing you'll land among the stars"


----------

